# Dodo Juice Diamond White Hard Wax & SONAX PF



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

This Thursday night we'll be using SONAX Polishes including the new SONAX Perfect Finish polish and Dodo Juice Diamond White Hard Wax on Mike Searle's white 1955 Chevy Sedan Delivery.

*Dodo Juice Diamond White Hard Wax*









*SONAX Perfect Finish*









:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's the car...























































:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

When the owner Mike stopped by Autogeek, while he was here I had him drive his sweet 1955 Chevy Sedan Delivery into out studio so we could inspect the paint. Mike just bought this and has not even washed nor waxed it since bring it home.

The first thing we did was the *Baggie Test*

*The Baggie Test - How to inspect for above surface bonded contaminants*

What we found out is the paint is contaminated and in dire need of claying.

Next, I *tested the paint *to find out if it was single stage or basecoat/clearcoat and we found out it has a *basecoat/clearcoat* finish.

Next I polished just a small circle on the hood and what we saw in the circle I polished was a clean, bright white color while all around the circle is a dingy looking white paint. This is a sign of dirt staining or embedded dirt. See this article,

*How to remove stains and embedded dirt out of paint*

Below is the hood of Mike's 1955 Chevy Sedan Delivery...

*Embedded Dirt or Dirt Staining*
If you look closely, you can see a white circle just to the right of the hood ornament where we polished just a small section of paint. What polishing did was to remove the dirt staining to reveal a much brighter white color hiding under the dirt stained clearcoat.




























The team will probably use Rupes polishers for this project, so stay tuned for the AFTER pictures.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

looking forward to that, I'm really impressed with this polish!


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks promising , will look for it for sure .


----------

